# And no, you don't know me, but...



## Confusticated (Jul 10, 2005)

Am I the only ones who thinks what happens here is hilarious? 

Um... Hello


----------



## ingolmo (Jul 11, 2005)

Do you mean Stuff and Bother, or the whole of TTF?


----------

